# Company of Heroes Grafikproblem



## D0M1N4T0R13 (18. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ein Grafikproblem in Company of Heroes.
Als ich noch die Demo hatte, funktionierte alles einwandfrei.
Wenn ich jedoch in der Vollversion das Tutorial starte, dann ist der Boden immer so grau (keine Einheiten oder Gebäude).

Ich habe 1680x1050 und alles auf hohen Einstellungen.
Patches sind alle installiert.
Ich werde mal einen Screenshot machen


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (18. Juli 2009)

naja screen ist schwierig, da es immerzu flackert


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Juli 2009)

keiner ne idee ? naja vllt. hoffnungslos, was ich jetzt mal nicht hoffen will ...


----------



## AdeE (20. Juli 2009)

Tag,

es gibt auch einen "Edit"-Button -_-
Hast du das Spiel mal neu installiert, oder die Einstellungen runtergeschraubt (mal testweise alles auf mittel/ niedrig)? Neusten Grafikkartentreiber?


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Juli 2009)

Jaja, ich weiß, dass es einen Edit-Button gibt, danke

Hab ich leider alles schon gemacht, neu installiert, blabla, grafiktreiber, blabla, einstellungen runter und so weiter

Ist wahrscheinlich einfach nicht zu behen, vielleicht wird das ja irgendwann gepatcht, aber was solls, ist eben nur das tutorial ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Juli 2009)

Hast du das Spiel schon mal im XP-Modus starten lassen ?
Vielleicht auch mal als Admin starten lassen...


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (21. Juli 2009)

das sind alles standartsachen, alles probiert


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (1. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber jetzt seh ich kein Flackern mehr. Hab nichts verändert, nichts gepatcht, nichts neu installiert. Naja egal, Hauptsache es funktioniert.


----------



## eVoX (1. August 2009)

Das Spiel patcht sich selber, vielleicht gabs ein Update.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (1. August 2009)

Naja die Version ist nach wie vor 2.6, aber mir ist das eigentlich total egal solang es eben funzt


----------



## vexxev (5. August 2009)

ich hate das Problem auch, einfach einen andern Graka treiber drauf machen dann funzt es.....


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (7. August 2009)

naja wie gesagt, auf einmal funktionierte es, kann schon an der graka liegen


----------



## michelthemaster (6. September 2009)

Wenn wir schon bei dem Thema sind, kann mir jemand sagen wie man Abstürze in DX10 Grafik vermeiden kann? Hab eine Radeon 4870, immer wenn ich es in DX 10 eingstellt hab, stürzt das Spiel nach einer kurzen Zeit ab 

Michel


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (6. September 2009)

Die aktuellsten Treiber hast du ja sicher. Oder?


----------

